# I Now Understand What Being A "Chicken" means!



## Rebbetzin (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday I cleaned out a garden bed of Cilantro that was getting ready to go to seed. I put the plants in a big black trash bag. They filled up the entire bag! I thought the chickens might like to have a chance to peck at the nice greens that were still on the plants.

So.. I took the big bag into the chicken run. and you would have thought I unleashed a mountian lion in the coop! The Ladies were flying and squaking and just running around like crazy trying to get away from the bag and me! 

After I got all the cilantro out of the bag, they still got in the furthest corner and just looked at me!

Here they are it was too funny!


----------



## FarmerDenise (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Nature Watcher (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

